# Super Crack 699



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to know if any of you have any of the "SUPER CRACK 699" bloodline birds in you loft? And if so, how have they performed for you in the races?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

klondike goldie said:


> I have some, they fly good for me.


Thank you for the reply. I am considering purchasing a double inbred grand daughter of him, as I have a grandson of 699 and Rocket. I am going to pair them up if I am successful on the buying of the hen. Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am considering purchasing a double inbred grand daughter of him, as I have a grandson of 699 and Rocket. I am going to pair them up if I am successful on the buying of the hen. Have a Happy New Year!


Are you looking at the hen from baker and sons loft?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

dstephenson said:


> Are you looking at the hen from baker and sons loft?


Yes I am. This is the 3rd time he has listed the bird, each time dropping the price.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Coincidentally, I've been talking with him about some other things and asked him about that bird. I wondered why no one had bought her yet and also why he would be willing to let her go. He pedigree looks pretty good AND she's raised winner(s)? Seems like a good recipe to me . . . I figured she would have sold. But as you know there is a lot for sale out there right now so there is a lot to choose from.

His response was that he needed some money to pay for some new birds and she was one of his birds he thought he get get more $$ out of. He said she bred a 200-mile club winner last year for him. He also said he is happy to keep her and keep breeding from her if she doesn't sell. Additionally, he has a full brother to her which allows him to keep that blood in his loft if she sells. FWIW, he was telling me this knowing that I wasn't interested (or able) to buy her so he wasn't trying to sell her on me. He's a nice guy - You should contact him if you want to know more and I'm sure he'd be happy to talk to you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

dstephenson said:


> Coincidentally, I've been talking with him about some other things and asked him about that bird. I wondered why no one had bought her yet and also why he would be willing to let her go. He pedigree looks pretty good AND she's raised winner(s)? Seems like a good recipe to me . . . I figured she would have sold. But as you know there is a lot for sale out there right now so there is a lot to choose from.
> 
> His response was that he needed some money to pay for some new birds and she was one of his birds he thought he get get more $$ out of. He said she bred a 200-mile club winner last year for him. He also said he is happy to keep her and keep breeding from her if she doesn't sell. Additionally, he has a full brother to her which allows him to keep that blood in his loft if she sells. FWIW, he was telling me this knowing that I wasn't interested (or able) to buy her so he wasn't trying to sell her on me. He's a nice guy - You should contact him if you want to know more and I'm sure he'd be happy to talk to you.


Thank you very much. I am thinking I will put a bid in on her.


----------



## swaze (Mar 3, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you very much. I am thinking I will put a bid in on her.


i know what bird you guys are talking about and it looks like you already have a bid on her.

i'll tell you this much if she handles as good as she looks you look to be getting a really good hen. based on her picture it sure looks like she is a super handling bird.

Bob Kinney used to say that with hens what you see is what you get. the better a hen looks and handles the better she is. for the most part i have found this to be very true.

on the other hand Kinney said with cocks that is not case at all they can look great and be duds and likewise look and handle poorly and still be good. i have also found this to be somewhat true.

but back to this hen, she looks really good, very smart and sleek looking. good luck


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

bbcdon you've got mail...


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I won the hen!!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Congrats! Revisit this thread in about nine months and tell us all how her babies did for you!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> I won the hen!!!!


Good for you !!! Congradulations !!! Enjoy !!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats and good luck!


----------

